
Using dnsmasq to control wildcard domains on Mac OS X instead of /etc/hosts - joeyespo
http://www.josht.com/2012/04/using-dnsmasq-to-control-wildcard.html
======
cnvogel
dnsmasq is one of these tools that are _very_ handy to carry around on your
laptop. Just to reiterate, it can do:

\- serve DNS requests (as mentioned in the article)

\- ask your upstream DNS for unknown DNS records (as mentioned in the article)

but also:

\- be a DHCP server

\- be a TFTP server

It seems that the last version of NetworkManager now starts a _dnsmasq_ to
redirect queries to the currently active DNS server (instead of rewriting
/etc/resolv.conf which seems now to constantly point to localhost as a
nameserver) -> So you'll find it on most "default" Ubuntu installs from now
on. Very convenient.

<http://www.thekelleys.org.uk/dnsmasq/doc.html>

